# 2013 intelikey software same as 2012



## kstevusa (Sep 26, 2013)

Can anyone verify whether the software to re-code the transponder and Intelikey was changed or modified from the 2012 models to 2013 models? Our private Locksmith does not have the 2013 Package and maybe a year before available. This is for Rogue, but I suspect it does not matter


----------



## kstevusa (Sep 26, 2013)

Guess I struck out! Appears knowledge base on Intellikey very limited. Have to try elsewhere.


----------

